# NC PromisedLand RB Fiona ~ less than two months to go



## lilhill (Sep 21, 2011)

Poor Fiona just wasn't really happy about me taking a picture of her from this angle.  She is the first one due in our fall/winter kidding.  Fi is bred to MCH Brush Creek SF Talisman and is due November 15th.  Anxiously awaiting these kids!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

wow she is humongo. Can't believe she has 2 more months to go!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 21, 2011)

Just got my fingers crossed that there are some girls in there.  Last year she had two beautiful doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2011)

She is looking quite large. Here's to a textbook birth and thinking pink!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 21, 2011)

I love to see a big healthy rumen! Thinking pink.


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2011)

Thinking lots of pink!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

Reminds me of a few Toggs I have bred for November. Always tempted to stick a wide load sign on their butt.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep, you always wonder how much they can stretch that belly out before it explodes.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

PINK


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, poor girl is huge.  Hoping a successful birth with LOTS of Pink!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

